# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الأولى >  classification of crimes...........presentation

## د.شيماء عطاالله

أشكر طلابي الأعزاء 

1- محمد علاء محمد 

2- محمد أحمد يوسف 

3- محمود محمد محمود 

4- أحمد سامح 

على العرض الذي قدموه أمس الأحد بتاريخ 9- 12-2012م 

في موضوع تقسيم الجرائم ..." classification of crimes"

مع خالص دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق والتفوق

----------

